# Finding a Goat Sitter?



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We now have three goats, one who is in milk. Our anniversary is coming up in September, and we usually take a short trip for it, plus my husband promised to take me to the Atlanta Aquarium in October for my birthday (I love penguins). So our problem is, how do we find a goat sitter? 

We definitely don't want to put an ad on CL, since we'd have to give this person a key to our house (the downstairs part where we keep the feed at least) and we don't want to invite in scammers and thieves. We also want to make sure that whoever we find actually knows a little something about goats. 

We could have my mom come over to just feed since she's only about 15 minutes away, but milking is entirely out of her realm of experience, and I doubt she'd be really down for it.

Could we let our girl in milk not be milked for a long weekend trip at least? She's currently getting milked once a day. If you've found goat sitters before, how have you done it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about 4H kids.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Ask your vet if he would recommend anyone:wink:


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Our vet is in another county. We do have 4-H here, but I don't know anyone involved in it


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I am leaving for a week trip tomorrow. People will do anything if you pay them enough lol. My friend is gonna tend mine (3in milk) but i had also asked 4-h kids before her but they were on vacation too :-/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Know any local goat people or breeders that could milk for you?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I might suggest.... check to see if Care.com is in your area. I know they have pet sitting services. I was hired thru them to "pig sit" for a very spoiled rotten pot bellied brat! I also was hired by a Lady to take care of her horses, dogs and cats for 3 weeks while she was hiking the Appalachian Trail.. We have become good friends and no longer go thru Care. A complete background check was done on me and they verified my references. You log in and tell them what you are looking for. If they have someone, you can check experience/references, negotiate fees, etc.....then interview with them. You will know if it is a fit.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We're new to goats, so we don't know many people in the area yet. We're going to checked with the breeder, but they didn't know anyone close to us. We're going to ask the girls we took a goat care class if they know anyone too.

Naunne, we'll definitely have to look into Care.com. That sounds like a much safer way to go than CL.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I have found it hard to find persons who can care for "farm" animals", which doesn't mean someone isnt out there. Try 4-H, your vet, etc - we found a young women who was taking riding lessons and jumped at the chance to take care of all our animals - horses, goats, ducks, cats, and chickens. She had had exp with horses and then came over a few times and we showed her how to take care of the rest. Before that, we had some so-so experiences with other care takers. Even so, we dont travel much, unless we really have to, and we keep our trips really short . Think that is just the way it is when one has animals. Sometimes just going out for dinner takes effort and planning re feeding/ cleaning, etc - simple things but the animals come first. 

Good luck - hope you find the right person, and if you do, compensate well.

Ken


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

If you find a way, let me know. LOL I've managed to find a few who were WILLING to milk, but so far NONE who were actually GOOD at it.  Wound up with lopsided udders from a week vacation. The ONLY time I've been able to leave without my udders or production taking a hit, was recently when I took a "girls trip" and my 18yr old daughter stayed home. While she doesn't NORMALLY do the milking, she was around enough to practice quite a bit and was able to get them mostly milked out before I left. Unless you find someone who has RECENT milking experience, there is definitely a learning curve. The first guy had milked cows, but MAN he could NOT milk those goats! Big hands and little ND teats just dont mix. 

I'm working on trying to find a roommate so that THEY can run the place if I want to go somewhere... but that too is proving quite difficult.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

If you were closer (like MI) I would come and help you out I'm Already milking 7 what's a few more?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

We have my sister over to care for the goats/chickens/dogs and cats when we leave. She had ZERO experience but we showed her what to do and how to do it over the course of several visits. She's certainly not an expert but can do the basic things needed while we are away. Do you have any family or friends close by that would be willing to learn?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think if you google the local 4-H club and find the person who runs it and just cold call them they should be able to point you in a good direction.

I also wouldn't hesitate to cold call any local goat farms/breeders that you find by googling or by Facebook. And call around to any local small animal vet clinics. Many technicians do these types of jobs on the side and may have experience! 

If you're friendly & humble on the phone, I doubt anybody will be mad at you for taking the chance!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Check with your county extension office for 4-H kids. Check with your local library for homeschool families. Homeschoolers LOVE short term opportunities like farm sitting!


----------

